# coding help



## shellip (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello!  Hoping someone can give advice.  Recently, a new physician has joined our practice.  (Our practice operates with each physician being independent--no group finance).  ???What suggestions can you give for how to bill the delivery/post/pre service scenario if the patient has to see the physician other than her regular OB physician?


----------



## kalbright (Jun 3, 2008)

Per CPT: "If a physician provides all or part of the antepartum and/or postpartum patient care but does not perform delivery due to termination of pregnancy by abortion or referral to another physician for delivery, see the antepartum and postpartum care codes 59425-59426 and 59430."  Hope this helps.


----------



## mlmasters (Aug 6, 2008)

Would this physician be "on call" for the regular physician?  If this is the case, you can state "on call" when billing and that should get the visit, etc. covered by insurance.  Hope this helps.


----------

